# Tanya, Before and after pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thought I would share a couple of our new Rescues with you today. this girl is the one that Our girl Deb pulled from the Orange County Shelter for us and now Judy is fostering her.
She is a cute and a young girl at 1-2 yrs old. She was in the Orange county facility for a few weeks and we kept thinking someone would adopt her. I guess people couldnt look past the dirt and mats.
She is very cute and happy and we have a potential home for her already.
This is a happy story, Thanks to Deb and Judy. Hugs, Edie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Edie I saw her on Petfinder. She is so adorable!!! I even hinted to my DH but he shot me down. Hopefully someone will give her a forever home.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:
What a little love!!!
Thank you to our Maltese Angels, Deb, Judy and Edie!!

She is going to find the best forever home!:aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh... She is beautiful!!! Someone is going to be so lucky to have her!!! Hopefully she soon won't look so sad.Bless her heart.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is a little doll. She is going to make someone very happy and I am sure she will be very happy too. Bless you Edie and all the other angels you have been blessed to work with.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

she is a little cutie before and after:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How sweet she looks! :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great makeover! Can't believe someone couldn't see through the dirt and mats, though. Her new family got themselves a treasure


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl, just so sad that people can't look past the matts and such. Tanya was a diamond in the ruff and someone's going to be very lucky to have this beautiful little girl in their family. :wub:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

How could anyone not see past the matts and dirt! She looks adorable in the before picture...obviously not taken care of and in need of attention for sure but what a cutie! She is a doll in the after what a difference


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

What a great turn around! I hope Tanya finds a forever home soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanya's adorable. :wub: Thank you all for rescuing her. I'm sure she'll find a home in no time flat after her makeover.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a great make over!
I love doing fluffs at our shelter... it's amazing how good they look afterwards...just a little love and grooming does wonders...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This makeover is wonderful. It breaks my heart to see the sadness in her eyes though (even in the 2nd picture). I just want to bring her here and cuddle her until she simply cannot handle anymore love. Please keep us posted on her forever home. Hugs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

She is so precious :wub: hope she finds the forever home so soon . Thanks for what u do


----------

